# Your Top 10 Tenth Symphonies!



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Last one for real now!
What are, in your opinion, the greatest, or just your personal favorite_ tenth _symphonies?

mine:

1. Mahler
2. Shostakovich
3. Brian
4. Myaskovsky
5. Raff
6. Langgaard
7. Schubert (only because of the slow movement)
8. Pettersson
9. Spohr
10. Haydn or Mozart? Grasping at straws here.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

1 Beethoven
2 Schubert
3 Brahms
4 Debussy
5 Josquin 
…

seriously other than Mahler and Henze, have difficultly thinking of any I listen to

Haydn’s 10th is a cool piece, but does not really stand out from his other early works the way his sixth does

mozart’s 10th is juvenalia - I don’t get interested until you hit triple digit K-numbers


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Shostakovich
Mahler
Weinberg (this time for real)
Simpson
Davies, PM
Raff
Aho
Spohr
Holmboe
Henze


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

1. Mahler -- in a class of his own
2. Weinberg and Shostakovich for different reasons.

I should get round to listening to Simpson's 10th properly -- it might not be far away. I've never liked Pettersson's 10th. I like some Myaskovsky (just recently listened to the lovely 8th quartet) but he's so prolific that I can never remember what is what so it sounds like I should try this one.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Unable to produce a Top 10 because I don't even have ten Symphony No.10s in my collection.

I can say, though, that "Amerindia" by Villa-Lobos is not only my favorite symphony by Heitior - it's my also my favorite #10.

1. "Amerindia" (1952) by Villa-Lobos [which is also an oratorio for male soloists, mixed choir & orchestra]
2. have-a-go @ Havergal Brian's brainchild in C Minor
3. Holmboe's Opus 105
4. Myaskovsky's Opus 30
5. Lemeland's Opus 172, for female narrator, soprano & orchestra


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Mozart
Haydn
Shosty
Mahler

I also enjoy all the "Reconstructions" of Beethoven's and Schubert's 10th Symphonies. Imaginary "What if's", but most of them quite good.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

RobertJTh said:


> Last one for real now!


No _eleventh_ hour changes of mind here.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

pianozach said:


> I also enjoy all the "Reconstructions" of Beethoven's and Schubert's 10th Symphonies. Imaginary "What if's", but most of them quite good.


I remember back in the day, when Barry Cooper's reconstructed Beethoven 10th came out, everyone was anticipating late Beethoven greatness... and what we got was an extremely simple ABA form slow movement that sounded like Schubert or Weber on a bad day. Boy, did that tank hard. After the initial hubbub, everyone stopped caring and it now shares the fate of other cobbled together clunkers, like Elgar's piano concerto: total oblivion.
At least the Schubert 10 got some more street credit (I included it in my 10th because at least the slow movement is quite beautiful) but it's an awkward thing as well, and not many a conductor is prepared to burn his fingers on it.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Henze
Shostakovich
Raff
Milhaud
Aho
Pettersson
Diamond
Hoddinott
Berger, W. G.
Malipiero


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Prodromides said:


> No _eleventh_ hour changes of mind here.


Robert needs to promise us that! There ain’t nobody out there that could handle the eleventh hour changes of mind here. 😅


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

1. Shostakovich


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

haziz said:


> 1. Shostakovich


I was too embarrassed to post just the one Shosta. But there you go! Agreed.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Tops Ten Tenths!

How about Top 10-19?

1. Glass #11
2. Hovhaness #19 "Vishnu"
3. Hovhaness #11 "All Men Are Brothers"
4. Shostakovich #11 "1905"
5. Shostakovich # 13 "Baba Yar"
6. Shostakovich #14
7. Shostakovich #15 
8. Shostakovich #12 "Lenin"
9. Shostakovich #10
10. Roy Harrris #10


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Coach G said:


> Tops Ten Tenths!
> 
> How about Top 10-19?
> 
> ...


Well, there's the problem in clear daylight, the Shosty levels on everyone's lists would be through the roof... 
Though I probably wouldn't include #12, and I'm not a big fan of #11 either.
So yeah, no 11th hour changes of mind from my side - but of course everyone's free to create their own threads!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I can only make 7


DSCH
Pettersson
Mahler
Aho
Simpson
Holmboe
Henze


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

... and I thought Henry Penfold is a fan of Havergal Brian


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Shostakovich
Mahler
Weinberg
Pettersson
Aho
PM Davies
Glass
Simpson
D.Matthews
Coates


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Definitely Shostakovich and Mahler, with an honorable mention thrown in for Schubert (Berio's _Rendering_).


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

*1. Shostakovich*

Then these (in any order):

*Tubin
Aho
Villa-Lobos
Holmboe
Langgaard
Mahler (1st. movement)
Kinsella
Weinberg
Schuman*


----------

